# AUC Press Bookstores Holiday Book Fair



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has been to previous American Univ. of Cairo Holiday book fairs and would be willing to share what to expect? What kind of books or things do they sell at their holiday book fair?
Also if you have any information about what location it will be held at this year would be lovely because I can't seem to make out if it will be in zamalek or New Cairo, or is it at both locations?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

from their website: ( I used Google with the search: AUC Press Bookstores Holiday Book Fair  )

December 5-9
AUC Press Holiday Book Fair
AUC Press New Cairo Bookstore
10:00 am – 6:00 pm

December 11-16
AUC Press Holiday Book Fair
AUC Downtown Cultural Center &
AUC Press Zamalek Bookstore
10:00 am – 6:00 pm

A Unique Architectural Design for the New AUC Press Downtown Bookstore


----------

